# Lots of questions, I'll start with one



## TieFlies (Jan 13, 2010)

I have an iMac, duo core 2.93GHz with 4GB RAM, an Airport Extreme, some external hard drives, and a new PS3. The PS3 was my newbie attempt to mimic a friends home theater set-up that he built by himself. I considered doing that myself, but after 5 minutes of talking to him, I decided I'd take my headaches with the PS3 and get close to what he has.

So my first of likely many questions to come is this: will a DVD (which I own) ripped to and stored on one of the external drives connected to my iMac stream to the PS3 and act like there was a DVD in the PS3 drive, meaning specifically, will I get a menu screen _while streaming_ that will look and work just like what I would see if the DVD itself were in the PS3? And, if it can happen, how do I do it?


TieFlies


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Mark,

There is not a simple one-step solution, but this guide I found helped me out when I tried streaming to my PS3 from my iMac:

http://www.applesource.com.au/how-t...-PS3-from-a-Mac/0,2000451082,339287550,00.htm

Hope this is what you are looking for.


----------

